# natsemi kernel module?

## AdamG

what do i need to load in the kernel to get my netgear fa311 to work?

it uses the natsemi module, i cant seem to find it in the kernel

 :Question: 

----------

## AdamG

From Nitro

 *Quote:*   

> Try looking for:
> 
> Network device support --->
> 
> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) --->
> ...

 

Thanks a ton   :Wink: 

----------

